# SSD wird langsam



## welpe21 (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Kingston SA400 mit 480GB. Zurzeit sind 230GB belegt.

Mein Problem ist das nach ca. 2-3 Tagen die Festplatte immer langsamer wird. Geschwindigkeit bricht ein und die Antwortzeit wird höher.   Egal wie ich es benutze nach 2-3 Tagen ist es soweit.

Laut diversen Tests ist alles in Ordnung und es ist die neueste Firmware installiert.


Nach einem Neustart passt alles. 

Ist es bei SSDs normal oder passt etwas mit der SSD nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2018)

welpe21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Kingston SA400 mit 480GB. Zurzeit sind 230GB belegt.
> 
> ...



Ist bei billigen ssds normal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2018)

welpe21 schrieb:


> Ist es bei SSDs normal oder passt etwas mit der SSD nicht.



Bei billigen SSDs ist das normal, bei besseren nicht. Und deine Kingston SA400 zählt eben zu den billigen. 
Fürn 20er mehr hätteste ne 860EVO bekommen, die hat das problem beispielsweise nicht.


----------



## welpe21 (2. Oktober 2018)

Naja in den Tests wird nirgends darauf hingewiesen das man regelmäßig den PC neustarten soll damit es nicht langsamer wird. 

Dort wird nur geschrieben das es langsamer als teurere SSDs ist. 

Was für ein Fehlkauf. Nach 2-3 Tagen ist meine HDD sogar schneller.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2018)

Die Tests da draußen testen sowas auch nicht - das würde ja sprichwörtlich Tage dauern. 

Was es dagegen in guten Tests gibt sind Belastungsszenarien und Recoverytests. Sprich man belastet die SSD einige Minuten bis Stunden stark und misst _danach _die Leistung. Und nochmal 10 Minuten später nachdem die SSD etwa Zeit hatte sich zu erholen usw. - und das noch in verschiedenen Füllständen (da volle SSDs anfälliger für sowas sind als leere). Das sind auch Tests wo günstige Modelle schlechter abschneiden.

Dass die SSD nach Tagen Dauerbetrieb derart langsam wird dass deine HDD schneller war ist mir dagegen auch etwas ungeläufig. Klar können die billigen SSDs Probleme bekommen wenn sie über Tage nicht neu gestartet werden (was im Wesentlichen daran liegt dass ihr DRAM-Cache vollmüllt bzw. Funktionen wie die GarbageCollection und ähnliches nicht so wahnsinnig effizient funktionieren und die Controllerhips auch nicht so leistungsfähig sind) aber die Leistungseinbußen sind üblicherweise nicht derart extrem. 
Vielleicht hat genau dieses SSD-Modell da ein tieferes Problem was sich nach langen uptimes äußert... daran kannst du aber wenns kein passendes Firmwareupdate gibt auch wenig ändern.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2018)

Welches Windows nutzt du denn? Läuft die SSD im AHCI Modus?


----------



## XT1024 (2. Oktober 2018)

Was genau heißt denn dieses "langsamer"? Sonst werden doch auch immer benchmarks ausgepackt aber hier könnte es sogar mal hilfreich sein.



welpe21 schrieb:


> Ist es bei SSDs normal oder (...)


Nö, meine fast 7 Jahre alte Vertex 3 ist im _echten Leben_ noch immer genau so schnell wie damals.



Mein liebster Textbaustein:





> Ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
> Warum muss bei möglichen HDD/SSD-Problemen noch immer Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology – Wikipedia und zur Anzeige z. B.  CrystalDiskInfo – Crystal Dew World erwähnt werden?


----------



## welpe21 (2. Oktober 2018)

Windows 10. 

AHCI Modus Ja.

Von 400MB auf ca. 60MB runter.

Antwortzeit von 0,17ms auf 2-300ms. Teilweise ziemlich verzögerte Mausdarstellung bis zum kompletten 2-Sekunden Stillstand.

Denke fast die SSD ist defekt.  Habe es fast 6 Monate lang und die ersten 5 Monate gab es diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2018)

welpe21 schrieb:


> Denke fast die SSD ist defekt.  Habe es fast 6 Monate lang und die ersten 5 Monate gab es diese Probleme nicht.


Dann Daten sichern, löschen und umtauschen.


----------

